# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  HELP!!! Win 2003 сервер резко перезагружается!!

## RaidMAX

Win Server 2003 Std SP1

При копировании с сервера большого количества файлов сервер сам неожиданно уходит в перезагрузку. После загрузки в журнале системы сообщается:
"предыдущее завершение работы системы в *время* на *дата* было неожиданным". Такая же картина наблюдается при сканировании системы антивирусом.
Поиск по гуглу не помог. Прошу помощи!

----------


## Leonhart

*RaidMAX*
На лицо перегрев процессора, смотри куллер, или сначала поставь софтинку которая за темпером проца следит, что нибудь типа  CoreTemp.
А вообще маловато инфы...

----------


## RaidMAX

*Операционная система*  	Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Standard Edition 5.2.3790 (Win2003 Retail) 

*Свойства ЦП:*
			Тип ЦП  	Intel Xeon, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)
			Псевдоним ЦП  	Nocona
			Степпинг ЦП  	E0
			Наборы инструкций  	x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
			Исходная частота  	3000 МГц
			Мин./макс. множитель ЦП  	14x / 15x
			Engineering Sample  	Нет
			Кэш L1 трассировки  	12K Instructions
			Кэш L1 данных  	16 Кб
			Кэш L2  	1 Мб (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed) 
*
Свойства системной платы:*
			ID системной платы  	<DMI>
			Системная плата  	HP ProLiant ML150 G2
_
		Свойства шины FSB:_
			Тип шины  	Intel GTL+
			Ширина шины  	64 бит
			Реальная частота  	200 МГц (QDR)
			Эффективная частота  	800 МГц
			Пропускная способность  	6400 Мб/с
_ 
		Свойства шины памяти:_
			Тип шины  	Dual DDR SDRAM
			Ширина шины  	128 бит
			Соотношение DRAM:FSB  	5:6
			Реальная частота  	167 МГц (DDR)
			Эффективная частота  	333 МГц
			Пропускная способность  	5333 Мб/с

_	Свойства шины чипсета:_
			Тип шины  	Intel Hub Interface
			Ширина шины  	8 бит
			Реальная частота  	67 МГц (QDR)
			Эффективная частота  	267 МГц
			Пропускная способность  	267 Мб/с 
*
	Свойства операционной системы:*
			Название ОС  	Microsoft Windows Server 2003, Standard Edition
			Кодовое название ОС  	Whistler Server
			Язык ОС  	Русский
			Тип ядра ОС  	Uniprocessor Free (32-bit)
			Версия ОС  	5.2.3790 (Win2003 Retail)
			Пакет обновления ОС  	Service Pack 1
			Дата инсталляции ОС  	19.01.2007
			Корневая папка ОС  	C:\WINDOWS 
*
Функции операционной системы:*
			Отладочная версия  	Нет
			Версия DBCS  	Нет
			Контроллер домена  	Да
			Наличие безопасности  	Нет
			Наличие сети  	Да
			Удалённая сессия  	Нет
			Безопасный режим  	Нет
			Медленный процессор  	Нет
			Терминальные службы  	Да 
*
Свойства сетевого адаптера:*
			Сетевой адаптер  	Embedded Broadcom NetXtreme 5721 PCI-E Gigabit NIC
			Тип интерфейса  	Gigabit Ethernet 

*Температуры:*
			Системная плата  	47 °C (117 °F)
_ЦП  	4 °C (39 °F)_
			Aux  	49 °C (120 °F)

_Вентиляторы:_
			ЦП  	3068 RPM
			Источник питания  	1534 RPM

_Вольтаж_:
			Ядро ЦП  	1.31 V
			Aux  	0.49 V
			+3.3 V  	1.20 V
			+5 V  	2.54 V
			+12 V  	1.49 V
			+5 V резерв  	4.54 V
			Батарея VBAT  	3.02 V 

* Диск #1 - ADAPTEC RAID 1 (148 Гб)* 

		Раздел  	Тип раздела  	Диск  	Начальное смещение  	Объём раздела
		#1 (Активный)  	NTFS  	C:  	0 MB  	20002 MB
		#2  	NTFS  	E: (DATA)  	20002 MB  	132544 MB
---
Мне не нравится как работает датчик температуры процессора... Могул ли дрова на рэйд глючитьИ?

----------


## Leonhart

> Мне не нравится как работает датчик температуры процессора... Могул ли дрова на рэйд глючитьИ?


А какая связь между датчиком и раидом.
Симптомы какие? У тебя система уходит в ребут росле того как ты нагружаешь систему каким либо процессом.
Я не спец, но начал бы сначала копать под проц (поставил бы монитор темпера и нагрузил бы проц до отказа), а потом под ФС(там же и дрова на раид и ошибки на винтах и тп)....
Вообщем методом научного тыка.

[слухи]
Я ВинСервом не пользовался, но слышал что сильно глючит если сервис пак ниже SP3(данный комент - *не* руководство к действию)[/слухи]

----------


## RaidMAX

Сервак уходит в ребут не при нагрузке проца - он уходит в ребут если только активно задействовать файловую систему - начать копировать всё подряд на внешний винт или просто сделать глубокий анализ антивирусом. Нагружаю проц - всё ок! Вот в том то и трабла.

----------


## Leonhart

Попробуй проверить винт на ошибки и битые сектора, какой нибудь софтинкой. Например MHDD(*НО ТОЛЬКО СКАН БЕЗ ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫХ АТРИБУТОВ*) Если не поможет то можно попробывать отследить сам процесс копирования/сканирования - возможно косяк происходит на одном и том же файле(скорее всего архиве *.rar*).
Антивирь желательно выключить на время копирования(для чистоты эксперимента)
Антивирь часом не Каспер?

----------


## RaidMAX

> Антивирь часом не Каспер?


Антивирь - NOD32 v2.7

----------


## Leonhart

Есть подобная проблема у знакомого.
Антивирь - каспер, винт WD-160.
Так что вероятно проблема не в раидовских дровах, а в каком нить повреждённом файле. Пробуй начать копирование и узнать на каком файле оно вылетает.

----------


## lyoshap

Была такая же проблема, сервер - DEPO, Server2003. Оказалось неплотно вставлен разъем питания процессора (4-pin), сильно грелся. Поменяли мамку и БП по гарантии.

----------


## ams

А попробуй в настройках восстановления сервера убрать галочку (правый клик на Мой Компьютер - Свойства Системы - Дополнительно - Загрузка и Восстановление - Параметры) на Выполнить автоматическую перезагрузку. 
Будет он уходить в BSOD или нет. Если уйдет в BSOD берем карандашик и бумажку ну или фотик, и записываем все аккуратно.
У меня подозрение, что во время копирования файлов на сетевую шару, сетка отрубается и файлы тупо грузятся в память\своп, а когда она перегружается сервер сбрасывает память. В любом случае если он БСОДить будет, то это проблема в памяти\сетке.

----------


## serjga

Может для начала сменить блок питания?
Бывает так при умирающем питателе.
Проверить оперативку программой MemTest86 последней версии.

----------


## ivanov.slon

HelP!!! Стоит север win2003 server + сервер терминалов подключение происходит без пробелем, но не запускается не одно приложение, на серваке был вирус, с ним справился теперь похоже последствия, где в реестре ветка отвечающая за запуск приложений? Помогите, кто поможет ставлю пиво!!!

----------


## ams

> HelP!!! Стоит север win2003 server + сервер терминалов подключение происходит без пробелем, но не запускается не одно приложение, на серваке был вирус, с ним справился теперь похоже последствия, где в реестре ветка отвечающая за запуск приложений? Помогите, кто поможет ставлю пиво!!!


Если удалялся вирус то вполне возможно, что вместе с ним удалилась и часть реестра. 
Посоветую запустить sfc /scannow который и должен перезаписать (восстановить) реестр. 
Для данной операции понадобится CD с Win2003 (если сервис паки установлены то диск тоже должен иметь эти сервис паки обязательно).
Ну и сними образ с диска перед применением этой команды ибо пути мелгомягкого неисповедимы.
Удачи.

----------

